# [MOD] V6 Supercharger mod (ICS/JB compatible) for AOKP 27-40.1 | THS 6.5, 7.1, 12-15 | Gummy 0.7.6 --- Your phone will thank you



## 123sit

*Description:*
Not sure if everyone is familiar with the V6 Supercharger script by zeppelinrox over at XDA, but it's a very good script which makes adjustments to Android's memory management system. These adjustments allow for a smoother operating phone with less chances of running out of memory and an overall better experience IMO.

When ICS rolled around the script wasn't as successful as before due to changes made in the framework of ICS. Certain memory adjustments where moved into the Activity Manager which resides in services.jar. Editing the services.jar allows V6 Supercharger to once again work as it was intended.

*Thanks:*

All credit goes to zeppelinrox over at XDA and his original thread is located here:

http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=991276

*Disclaimer:* Not responsible for anything blah blah blah.

Here's the instructions and the link to the edited services.jar for AOKP 27.

Step 0. Perform a nandroid just in case and I'm not responsible if this borks your phone.

Step 1. Download Script Manager from the market.

Step 2. Download V6 Supercharger script from here: http://forum.xda-dev...;postcount=5021 (Most recent at time of the post was RC 7 update 9)

Step 3. Launch Script Manager, browse to where the script you downloaded in step 2 is located on your phone. Click the script and when the box pops up with options Click the Su button, then click Run.

Step 4. The script will perform background checks to make sure it will be able to run successfully. Set scrolling speed to 1 (Fast), enter Y for system integration, disabling the animation is up to you (I personally do),

Step 5. The script will now ask you which of 30 different options do you want to choose. I recommend 5 or 6 (I use 6, 7 seems to be too agressive). This will keep your free memory around 100mb, eliminate launcher redraws and overall make your phone more responsive.

Step 6. The script will then ask you to Super Clean which basically just wipes dalvik cache. I personally don't use the script to do this, but I do reboot into recovery when the script finishes and Wipe Dalvik from there.

Step 7. Ok, now that the script has run and created the appropriate files in init.rc theres one more step.

Step 8. Download the modified services.jar and flash in CWM.

AOKP 27 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 28 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 29 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 30 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 30.1 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 31 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 32 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 33 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 34 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP M5 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 35 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 35.1 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 37 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 38 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 39 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 40 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

AOKP 40.1 here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

THS 6.5 version here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

THS 7.1 version here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

THS 12 version here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

THS 13 version here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

THS 14 version here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

THS 15 version here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

Gummy 0.7.6 version here: http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip

Step 8a. If your ROM version isn't listed in step 8, zeppelinrox has just made this a whole lot easier. They developed a web page where you upload your services.jar and it patches for you. It then is downloadable in a CWM flashable zip.

Here's the link: http://android.mimic.ca/ (This site had issues with creating a CWM flashable file for AOKP 28. If you use this service and the file won't flash, just copy the services.jar from the generated file into one of my zips replacing the services.jar thats there.)

Step 9. After flashing the file from step 8, you can rerun the script in Script Manager and the SuperCharger level should say 100%.

Step 10. Enjoy your improved fascinate/mez.

Optional Settings:

Option 17 - Bulletproof Apps - I use this option as well and enter telsa when it asks for an app name to change the priority of Nova Launcher.

Feedback is welcome. Thanks


----------



## nicklovell23

These links http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=5021 are not working....


----------



## 123sit

nicklovell23 said:


> These links http://www.fypm.net/...iceEditsICS.zip http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=5021 are not working....


I'm sorry, for some reason it truncated my links and rendered them useless. I'll fix shortly. I even posted from the browser on my computer lol.

Sent from glitched aokp mez


----------



## mcgleevn

Yea get that link fixed and Ill give a shot, thanks...

I couldn't find the aokp build 27 file, I did see the aokp build 25 over at xda


----------



## 123sit

Links updated, sorry about that.


----------



## remicks

mcgleevn said:


> Yea get that link fixed and Ill give a shot, thanks...
> 
> I couldn't find the aokp build 27 file, I did see the aokp build 25 over at xda


AOKP Build 27 (v2 - with SMS/MMS fix)

Enjoy


----------



## mcgleevn

Just curious, are you running glitch with the supercharger?

Thanks for the link, I'm running it now


----------



## drose6102

I am running the latest glitch @ 800mhz max with 120% OC with V6 option 6. It is amazing not one launcher redraw since

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgleevn

nice drose... my phone isnt stable over 9% live oc or so (with no voltage tweaks)

but yes, I'm supercharged pretty spiffy


----------



## 123sit

mcgleevn said:


> Just curious, are you running glitch with the supercharger?
> 
> Thanks for the link, I'm running it now


Yeah I run glitch as well, I don't LiveOC though. Min clock speed 800 and max is 1300. I'm glad you guys are enjoying this, it really does make a big difference in our phones.


----------



## Xain713

ty sir  phone is running even smoother


----------



## big_limits

With milestone4 around the corner, will we have to do this over again with a diff services.jar


----------



## shag_on_e

big_limits said:


> With milestone4 around the corner, will we have to do this over again with a diff services.jar


I highly doubt it, I noticed it hasn't changed for the last couple builds.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## remicks

big_limits said:


> With milestone4 around the corner, will we have to do this over again with a diff services.jar


Worked for me, no issues yet after 8 hours or so.










Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwich eating flying pink unicorn... we call him Bob.


----------



## peeps68

remicks said:


> Worked for me, no issues yet after 8 hours or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwich eating flying pink unicorn... we call him Bob.


What are the differences you noted after using this? What settings also?


----------



## fluffmeister9000

Did it about 2 hours ago and everything is going well. Definitely can tell abit of difference, ty for sharing.


----------



## 123sit

fluffmeister9000 said:


> Did it about 2 hours ago and everything is going well. Definitely can tell abit of difference, ty for sharing.


No problem, just wanted everyone to be as happy with their phone as I am with mine. Of course all credit goes to zeppelinrox over at XDA, I just edited the services.jar and wrote up the little tutorial with some suggestions for our devices.


----------



## jbr05ki

I ran this Supercharger Mod and it messed with my charging via car charger. In the Battery menu it says it's plugged in but Not Charging. Also, my battery life crashed pretty bad (3 hours). But yeah, YMMV.


----------



## remicks

peeps68 said:


> What are the differences you noted after using this? What settings also?


More responsive overall, and I use setting #6 for my phone.

Also, might be worth noting that you can flash the services.jar before OR after using v6 with the same results.

Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwich eating flying pink unicorn... we call him Bob.


----------



## deliquified

123sit said:


> Yeah I run glitch as well, I don't LiveOC though. Min clock speed 800 and max is 1300. I'm glad you guys are enjoying this, it really does make a big difference in our phones.


Just curious, but why set your min clock so high? If you are on glitch and using the default kernel governor (glitchondemand), your processor will scale up speeds as needed under load, thus saving you a good deal of battery life. I run 200 min/1200 max with fiops scheduler, smoothass governor and supercharger scripts personally and it's buttery smooth. Another thing that helps is going to settings > developer options > background process limit > at most 4. This will keep more memory open to use and your phone won't crawl after opening many apps. I get very good battery using these methods.. Have a look.. 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## deliquified

123sit said:


> Yeah I run glitch as well, I don't LiveOC though. Min clock speed 800 and max is 1300. I'm glad you guys are enjoying this, it really does make a big difference in our phones.


Just curious, but why set your min clock so high? If you are on glitch and using the default kernel governor (glitchondemand), your processor will scale up speeds as needed under load, thus saving you a good deal of battery life. I run 200 min/1200 max with fiops scheduler, smoothass governor and supercharger scripts personally and it's buttery smooth. Another thing that helps is going to settings > developer options > background process limit > at most 4. This will keep more memory open to use and your phone won't crawl after opening many apps. I get very good battery using these methods.. Have a look.. 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 123sit

deliquified said:


> Just curious, but why set your min clock so high? If you are on glitch and using the default kernel governor (glitchondemand), your processor will scale up speeds as needed under load, thus saving you a good deal of battery life. I run 200 min/1200 max with fiops scheduler, smoothass governor and supercharger scripts personally and it's buttery smooth. Another thing that helps is going to settings > developer options > background process limit > at most 4. This will keep more memory open to use and your phone won't crawl after opening many apps. I get very good battery using these methods.. Have a look..
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I've had negative results with anything less than 400 (I know I use 800 lol). One that I particularly remember was the camera didn't function correctly at such low speeds. I also don't like the added delay as the processor clocks up from such low speeds. It may be minimal but believe it or not I notice it and it erks me. Regarding the developer tools option, I've noticed that when used in conjunction with the methods I've detailed here it's a little too aggressive. More than once I had apps exit during use when both were used together. Ymmv of course, but thanks for for input.

Sent from glitched aokp mez


----------



## 123sit

jbr05ki said:


> I ran this Supercharger Mod and it messed with my charging via car charger. In the Battery menu it says it's plugged in but Not Charging. Also, my battery life crashed pretty bad (3 hours). But yeah, YMMV.


I'm sorry you experienced this, but changing minfree levels and the priorities of apps isn't going to cause the things you mentioned. Also, in regards to the battery life, if anything it should help a little since you will actually have less background programs running. You can always push the default services.jar back to your phone from your rom and the V6 script is completely reversible. Simply flashing your rom again would accomplish both of these things.

Sent from glitched aokp mez


----------



## deliquified

That's strange.. Can't say I've ever had camera issues at any speed or heard that happen due to that. Have you tried any of the other governors at a lower clock speed like smoothass? It holds very true to its name


----------



## mcgleevn

so push same services.jar for m4 as build 27 (link in the OP)?


----------



## fluffmeister9000

mcgleevn said:


> so push same services.jar for m4 as build 27 (link in the OP)?


Yep, just did it myself and everythings 100%


----------



## 123sit

deliquified said:


> That's strange.. Can't say I've ever had camera issues at any speed or heard that happen due to that. Have you tried any of the other governors at a lower clock speed like smoothass? It holds very true to its name


I actually use smoothass lol, I'll do a little testing. It has been a while since I had this issue.

EDIT: Dropped down to 400, had a phone call which resulted in a SOD. Of course this could be just my phone.


----------



## bdogg718k

quick question ...will this work on ths 6.5? i know its says for aokp. i put aokp build 27 on last night just to try this and it was awesome. super fast.


----------



## 123sit

bdogg718k said:


> quick question ...will this work on ths 6.5? i know its says for aokp. i put aokp build 27 on last night just to try this and it was awesome. super fast.


I'm not quite sure but I wouldn't risk it cause it could cause bootloops. I'll verify this when I get off work and let you know for sure. If it's not I'll get a THS compatible version up this evening.


----------



## bdogg718k

thats awesome man. yeah i tried all 3 the battery booster or whatever the supercharger and the signal....booster or whatever i cant remember. but all loaded fine as stated in ur post and worked great. u guys r awesome at what u do. cheers.


----------



## bdogg718k

thtas what it was the kickass kernelizer. forgot bout that one. all four worked great. phone was better than i ever had it.


----------



## bdogg718k

btw no need to go out of ur way on my account. i can go back to the aokp rom. it was cool.


----------



## deliquified

bdogg718k said:


> thtas what it was the kickass kernelizer. forgot bout that one. all four worked great. phone was better than i ever had it.


You can use the KaK script manually with script manager app. Don't do the optional I/O tweaks or you will boot loop. Otherwise works great

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## deliquified

123sit said:


> I actually use smoothass lol, I'll do a little testing. It has been a while since I had this issue.
> 
> EDIT: Dropped down to 400, had a phone call which resulted in a SOD. Of course this could be just my phone.


Do you use screen state scaling by chance? I find that I SOD with it on 1-2 times a day, but have no issues when it's disabled. If you do, try disabling it in the glitch recovery menu and see if it fixes that.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 123sit

bdogg718k said:


> btw no need to go out of ur way on my account. i can go back to the aokp rom. it was cool.


No worries, everyone has their preference on roms and it won't take me long anyways lol.


----------



## 123sit

deliquified said:


> Do you use screen state scaling by chance? I find that I SOD with it on 1-2 times a day, but have no issues when it's disabled. If you do, try disabling it in the glitch recovery menu and see if it fixes that.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Well actually, I didn't disable it last night when I flashed M4. I normally do because it has given me issues before. I gotta stop those 4am flashing sessions.


----------



## 123sit

OP updated with THS 6.5 and Gummy 0.7.6 versions in Step 8. Enjoy.


----------



## bdogg718k

you're the man!!!


----------



## bdogg718k

real quick for some stupid reason i hit 2 as my scrolling speed. it says this can be changed in driver options...how do i get to that?


----------



## bdogg718k

i see milestone 4 is out im assuming the aokp jar files will work for that rom should someone decide to flash it.


----------



## bdogg718k

nvrmnd found driver options


----------



## 123sit

bdogg718k said:


> i see milestone 4 is out im assuming the aokp jar files will work for that rom should someone decide to flash it.


You are correct sir.


----------



## bdogg718k

thats awesome man thanx for the help. heres a quick one for ya if u have time? i was trying to run that battery calibrating tool and it says charge until u reach 4200mvhs? or something but i cannot get my phone past 4190 . any ideas. if not no worries youve been a big help already


----------



## 123sit

bdogg718k said:


> thats awesome man thanx for the help. heres a quick one for ya if u have time? i was trying to run that battery calibrating tool and it says charge until u reach 4200mvhs? or something but i cannot get my phone past 4190 . any ideas. if not no worries youve been a big help already


Unfortunately I've never used that so I'm not quite sure on that one. I just calibrate with the full discharge/full discharge method.


----------



## nicklovell23

deliquified said:


> Just curious, but why set your min clock so high? If you are on glitch and using the default kernel governor (glitchondemand), your processor will scale up speeds as needed under load, thus saving you a good deal of battery life. I run 200 min/1200 max with fiops scheduler, smoothass governor and supercharger scripts personally and it's buttery smooth. Another thing that helps is going to settings > developer options > background process limit > at most 4. This will keep more memory open to use and your phone won't crawl after opening many apps. I get very good battery using these methods.. Have a look..
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


do u got a link for the glitch version your using?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## bdogg718k

how do u do that?..sry somewhat of a noob


----------



## deliquified

nicklovell23 said:


> do u got a link for the glitch version your using?


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28682151/Glitch-kernels/CM9-fascinatemtd-Glitch-nandroid-fix.zip

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## remicks

Just a heads up for those debating the min clock values etc....

I've done benchmarks with multiple apps to see what performs best and for my phone it's the GlitchOnDemand governor and the sio scheduler. I typically use LIVEOC @ 110% with my min @ 200(220) and max @ 1000(1100) and my phone runs like a champ with V6 on setting #6.

As with any mods, YMMV! So keep in mind what's best for my phone might not be best for yours.

/rant

Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwich eating flying pink unicorn... we call him Bob.


----------



## Sendan

remicks said:


> Just a heads up for those debating the min clock values etc....
> 
> I've done benchmarks with multiple apps to see what performs best and for my phone it's the GlitchOnDemand governor and the sio scheduler. I typically use LIVEOC @ 110% with my min @ 200(220) and max @ 1000(1100) and my phone runs like a champ with V6 on setting #6.
> 
> As with any mods, YMMV! So keep in mind what's best for my phone might not be best for yours.
> 
> /rant
> 
> Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwich eating flying pink unicorn... we call him Bob.


Coincidentally I run the exact same setup, and I agree. Except my min step is at 110MHz, what benefit do you get from bumping it to 220MHz?


----------



## Not_So_There

AOKP M4 has a built in free memory option under Performance in Rom Control, is there a major difference between using this script to keep the memory free and using the built in option?


----------



## 123sit

J-C.V said:


> AOKP M4 has a built in free memory option under Performance in Rom Control, is there a major difference between using this script to keep the memory free and using the built in option?


The V6 script does minfree adjustments just like those that can be done in AOKP, but it also makes other adjustments to the memory management system of android that normally aren't available to us through AOKP settings. The main reason of this thread was to provide the edited services.jar file though. ICS moved certain aspects of the memory model into the services.jar file which can't be edited unless the services.jar file is decompiled. To get the full benefit, the edited services.jar should be used with V6 script.


----------



## deliquified

Sendan said:


> Coincidentally I run the exact same setup, and I agree. Except my min step is at 110MHz, what benefit do you get from bumping it to 220MHz?


I know that in the past, setting your min clock at 100mhz would cause your phone to SOD on occasion and cause your music to skip.. Also there are some major slowdowns/redraws when phone goes from idle/sleep to screen on. Personally, I use my phone as an alarm for work and can't risk that happening. I keep mine at 200 just to be on the safe side and whether this still applies I can't say. If I had to guess though, it's likely safe as the glitch kernel has made leaps and bounds in stability. The only thing I have with Glitch is that my phone will soft reboot once a day or so. My original Fassy could overclock to 1.4ghz stable on medium leakage, this cert like new one has suspect hardware I think. Can't go over 1.2 ghz without lockups on high leakage and now with LiveOC is only stable to about 108% on 100min/1100max

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## pntballer505

So the V6 Supercharger update9 RC6.9 link....doesn't work.
Does anyone have a possible mirror?


----------



## 123sit

pntballer505 said:


> So the V6 Supercharger update9 RC6.9 link....doesn't work.
> Does anyone have a possible mirror?


Indeed, V6 Supercharger RC 6.9 update 9 link: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9649032/V6_SuperCharger_for_Android-Update9_RC6.9.sh


----------



## pntballer505

123sit said:


> Indeed, V6 Supercharger RC 6.9 update 9 link: http://dl.dropbox.co...pdate9_RC6.9.sh


Thank you good sur.


----------



## Azuma73

Cool, so which one for Codename Android ROM?


----------



## 123sit

Azuma73 said:


> Cool, so which one for Codename Android ROM?


I'll get you one up shortly.

EDIT: zeppelinrox just made this a whole lot easier. They developed a web page where you upload your services.jar and it patches for you. It then is downloadable in a CWM flashable zip.

Here's the link: http://android.mimic.ca/

Here's the Codename 1.5.0 services.jar that I created with the web app link: http://android.mimic...cinate--aokp-m4


----------



## 123sit

Updated OP with AOKP 28 version, since the site in the OP for auto-generating didn't create a working CWM flashable zip.


----------



## Fulaman

Anyway you can update OP with a build 7.1 version? Thanks! I'm having a hard time choosing between 7.1 and AOKP build 28, does 7.1 allow sending of MMS over wifi like AOKP build 28?


----------



## 123sit

Fulaman said:


> Anyway you can update OP with a build 7.1 version? Thanks! I'm having a hard time choosing between 7.1 and AOKP build 28, does 7.1 allow sending of MMS over wifi like AOKP build 28?


OP updated with THS 7.1 version and I'm not sure about the sending MMS over wifi question caught I don't use THS. Maybe someone will chime in with an answer.


----------



## exzacklyright

well mine opened up some file and said that "minfrees don't match" after completing all the steps and running the script again.


----------



## 123sit

exzacklyright said:


> well mine opened up some file and said that "minfrees don't match" after completing all the steps and running the script again.


What ROM are you using? Could you possibly provide a screenshot of the error your talking about? If your on aokp, make sure you don't use the minfree settings in ROM control.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## exzacklyright

well i went and tried aokp 28 instead... and re-installed it.. does this look like it got installed right? I don't even notice any difference.


----------



## 123sit

exzacklyright said:


> well i went and tried aokp 28 instead... and re-installed it.. does this look like it got installed right? I don't even notice any difference.


Looks to be working correctly and the difference comes in when you are doing quite a bit of multi-tasking. Also you shouldn't have any redraws to your launcher anymore, which are caused by low memory situations when Android kills your launcher to free memory.


----------



## Fulaman

I am also not noticing a difference and I have installed the script.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## 123sit

Fulaman said:


> I am also not noticing a difference and I have installed the script.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Perception, unfortunately, is reality. This thread wasn't meant to push, coerce or convince anyone of anything. I perceived a difference in the performance of my phone after following the steps in my OP. I merely wanted to share with my fellow users something I thought might possibly benefit them. If a difference isn't noticed, please feel free to revert to stock.

This response should not, in any way, be taken as disrespectful to you nor anyone who feels the same as you do. When all is said and done, I'm just trying to help.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Fulaman

123sit said:


> Perception, unfortunately, is reality. This thread wasn't meant to push, coerce or convince anyone of anything. I perceived a difference in the performance of my phone after following the steps in my OP. I merely wanted to share with my fellow users something I thought might possibly benefit them. If a difference isn't noticed, please feel free to revert to stock.
> 
> This response should not, in any way, be taken as disrespectful to you nor anyone who feels the same as you do. When all is said and done, I'm just trying to help.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


No, none taken, I just remember the OP on xda forums who created the supercharger saying that it works really well. I'm glad for those people who it works for, but I just don't notice anything personally. I was hoping it would allow me to not experience any lag when transitioning from the applications to widgets in the application menu.

Thanks for your great work giving instructions on how to install, and also the uploads for the files we had to flash in CWM.


----------



## tinfoil

123sit, can you make a services.jar for AOKP 29?


----------



## remicks

tinfoil said:


> 123sit, can you make a services.jar for AOKP 29?


http://android.mimic.ca/


----------



## 123sit

tinfoil said:


> 123sit, can you make a services.jar for AOKP 29?


I went ahead and made AOKP 29 version and updated OP in case anyone has any issues with the site remicks linked to. Thanks again remicks.


----------



## pntballer505

Been waiting to do this! One problem though, the RC 7 update 9 seems to not be working. (Not your link,
the actual download link).

Well, all the links on that site aren't working, apparently.


----------



## 123sit

pntballer505 said:


> Been waiting to do this! One problem though, the RC 7 update 9 seems to not be working. (Not your link,
> the actual download link).
> 
> Well, all the links on that site aren't working, apparently.


Here's the latest version update 9 rc7: http://db.tt/jduGgCFC

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## pntballer505

123sit said:


> Here's the latest version update 9 rc7: http://db.tt/jduGgCFC
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Appreciate it!!! Don't i have to rename the file or something.


----------



## 123sit

pntballer505 said:


> Appreciate it!!! Don't i have to rename the file or something.


Nope, just browse to where you downloaded it and run in script manager.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## pntballer505

123sit said:


> Nope, just browse to where you downloaded it and run in script manager.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Okay, cool thanks. So once again, I am not able to download the new RC8 supercharger.








Where do you download yours from?

Edit: Wow, nevermind.


----------



## daheazle

123sit have you tried this with aokp 29 bigmem yet?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 123sit

daheazle said:


> 123sit have you tried this with aokp 29 bigmem yet?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Running it now with no issues whatsoever. I did edit the services.jar from the bigmem build and didn't use the one from normal 29.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## daheazle

123sit said:


> Running it now with no issues whatsoever. I did edit the services.jar from the bigmem build and didn't use the one from normal 29.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Thanks! I think I will do the same

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## peeps68

123sit said:


> Running it now with no issues whatsoever. I did edit the services.jar from the bigmem build and didn't use the one from normal 29.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Are you running the special glitch kernel that goes with the bigmem build also?


----------



## 123sit

peeps68 said:


> Are you running the special glitch kernel that goes with the bigmem build also?


I am indeed. Hovering around 100mb free most of the time.


----------



## peeps68

123sit said:


> I am indeed. Hovering between 100-120mb free most of the time.


I think Im going to give this a try. I just wanted to be sure it didnt mess anything up with the new build and all. What settings are you running now after the new rom?


----------



## 123sit

peeps68 said:


> I think Im going to give this a try. I just wanted to be sure it didnt mess anything up with the new build and all. What settings are you running now after the new rom?


Still using 6, just upgrading rom today and haven't had a lot of time to play around yet.


----------



## puk3n

zepplinrox really does rock! my settings: i use #6 ledded #13 for bulletproof launcher #20 for nitro lag nullifier #17 for bullet proof apps i want to remain in memory...also there are 3G scripts and battery calibration scripts by zepplinrox, i use em and im satisfied for the most part, really came in handy on the low system memory allocation that was a bit of a concern a few day ago 
also credits 123sit for this thread


----------



## Pap64

Thanks for posting this...got it done on AOKP Build 29!


----------



## bdogg718k

could you through up a patch for build 30 please.


----------



## 123sit

bdogg718k said:


> could you through up a patch for build 30 please.


OP updated with AOKP 30 version.


----------



## bdogg718k

thanx buddy. you're the man. Keep up the great work.


----------



## 123sit

OP updated with AOKP 30.1 version, just in case ;-)


----------



## v_lestat

tried this on AOPK rev 29 and 30.1 and didnt notice any improvements.


----------



## 123sit

v_lestat said:


> tried this on AOPK rev 29 and 30.1 and didnt notice any improvements.


Did you run the V6 script again?

EDIT: OP updated with AOKP 31 version


----------



## v_lestat

123sit said:


> Did you run the V6 script again?
> 
> EDIT: OP updated with AOKP 31 version


yup. i can see where the phone might improve but i think AOPK is already tweaked pretty hard.
so the effects are not as noticeable.

i could see where a stock rom or similar may benefit from this more.

as i watched the scripts run i made the assumption that this more or less just controls free memory better ?
or is there more to it within the java system of the phone ?

i guess i remember using the old SNAP kernel on my old EVO and it made a huge noticeable difference so i was looking for something like that.

but there was alot of work that went into this so i am not about to sit here and say anything bad, i just didnt notice much improvement for me.


----------



## remicks

Patched services.jar for AOKP Build 32 (Official) and (Glitched)


----------



## 123sit

remicks said:


> Patched services.jar for AOKP Build 32 (Official) and (Glitched)


Was just coming to post these, ninja'd!


----------



## remicks

123sit said:


> Was just coming to post these, ninja'd!


I was in the TeamKang chan when they announced b32 commit, so I knew it was comin soon lol. Just a matter of hangin out til it dropped and patchin the files for everyone  Figured it'd help ya out a bit


----------



## Fulaman

Would the build 32 patched services.jar also work on build 32.1?


----------



## 123sit

Probably, but I'd patch it just to be sure.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaman

Welp I guess build 33 is out, I guess we must forget about 32.1 haha


----------



## 123sit

OP updated with build 33 version.


----------



## 123sit

...and build 34.


----------



## 123sit

...and Milestone 5.


----------



## Bigmike

Hey thanks for these my man

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 123sit

OP updated with build 35.


----------



## 123sit

OP updated with build 35.1 and if you receive minfrees registering as 1,1,1,1,1 mb flash the attached busybox in CWM.

http://www.fypm.net/mods/busybox_v1.19.4-wraithdu-CWM_flashable_install.zip


----------



## dave_k

Thanks for flashable mods, the og v6 thread is starting to get clotted and confusing

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## 123sit

37 available in OP. Do It!


----------



## 123sit

Build 38 in OP for download.


----------



## Not_So_There

123sit said:


> Build 38 in OP for download.


Flashing the one for 38 in the OP causes mine to hang at the boot animation.


----------



## 123sit

J-C.V said:


> Flashing the one for 38 in the OP causes mine to hang at the boot animation.


Are you using the glitched books 38? I'm running it with no issues on the glitched version. You can pull the non patched services.jar from the original ROM zip, replace the one in the zip you downloaded from this thread, use adb to get in recovery and flash it. Should get you out of the boot issue.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 94SupraTT

This has eliminated my home screen redraws! Thanks!


----------



## dwegiel

OP, please update it for THS build 12 and 13. Thanks so much.


----------



## 123sit

dwegiel said:


> OP, please update it for THS build 12 and 13. Thanks so much.


AOKP 39, THS 12 and 13 added to OP.


----------



## 123sit

AOKP 40 and 40.1 add to OP.


----------



## showcasemodr

Any chance that it could be updated for THS Build 14 or can I just use the Build 13 one?


----------



## 123sit

showcasemodr said:


> Any chance that it could be updated for THS Build 14 or can I just use the Build 13 one?


Wouldn't recommend using a different build. Sometimes it works, other times it boot loops. I'll get you one up shortly.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr

123sit said:


> Wouldn't recommend using a different build. Sometimes it works, other times it boot loops. I'll get you one up shortly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Ok thanks. No hurry, I was just going to give it a shot and didn't want it to bork my phone.


----------



## 123sit

showcasemodr said:


> Ok thanks. No hurry, I was just going to give it a shot and didn't want it to bork my phone.


THS 14 added to OP.


----------



## showcasemodr

awesome. Thank you!


----------



## 123sit

THS 15 added to OP as well.


----------



## 123sit

This will now work for Jellybean so if any requests need to be made let me know because I'm currently running Helly Bean.


----------



## showcasemodr

123sit said:


> This will now work for Jellybean so if any requests need to be made let me know because I'm currently running Helly Bean.


Awesome! Would we need a separate one for each CM10 nightly?


----------



## 123sit

showcasemodr said:


> Awesome! Would we need a separate one for each CM10 nightly?


Not usually, but nandroid just to be sure.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr

123sit said:


> Not usually, but nandroid just to be sure.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Yea I have about a ton nandroids (just in case). Do you mind doing the file for CM10 (either build 5 or a recent nightly)?


----------

